# Unknown kids bike



## mrc55 (Apr 27, 2015)

Picked this up at a garage sale. Any one have any idea who made it or any info? Whoever did the paint job left me no clues. Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## rideahiggins (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm guessing a Walmart Dora or spiderman bike


----------

